
Small Nuclear War Could Reverse Global Warming for Years? (2011) - okket
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/02/110223-nuclear-war-winter-global-warming-environment-science-climate-change/
======
Recurecur
I'm not sure how this is a reasonable conclusion given that over 500 nuclear
weapons were detonated during above-ground nuclear testing.

It's also worth mentioning that air burst detonation will suck up virtually no
debris from the surface, and also produces very little fallout.

There's a lot of good information at this site:
[http://www.nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/](http://www.nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/)

~~~
slededit
Much of those tests were done over deserts or islands surrounded by water. A
key part of the nuclear winter prediction is predicated on large scale fires.

~~~
Recurecur
There might, or might not, be "large scale fires" after a nuclear exchange.
Regardless, "nuclear winter" is predicated on debris being injected high into
the atmosphere, which will happen if lofted by the fireball, but not just from
a regular fire.

------
blackflame7000
Nuking the atmosphere to dictate the climate is how the Matrix started.

------
justforFranz
Nope.

